# Can't set metered connection



## Muhib (Jan 11, 2012)

I am new in Windows 8.1
I wanted to set my network connection as metered (to save bandwidth). I did as it was suggested in various websites- PC Settigns -> Network -> Connection -> My Connection -> Metered Connection.

But unfortunately, I can't see any kind of option to set my connection as metered. There's no option. Please take a look at the screenshot: http://i62.tinypic.com/2pq86yx.png









If I can't enable metered connection, is there any alternative?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what connection are you setting up

if 8.1 the settings have change- see here 
http://winaero.com/blog/how-to-set-a-connection-as-metered-in-windows-8-1/
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/metered-internet-connections-windows-8-1

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/metered-internet-connections-frequently-asked-questions


> Swipe in from the right edge of the screen, tap Settings, then tap Change PC settings.
> (If you're using a mouse, point to the top-right corner of the screen, move the mouse pointer down, click Settings, then click Change PC settings.)
> 
> Tap or click Network, then tap or click Connections.
> ...


heres the setting for 8 and 8.1
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorial...connections-devices-turn-off-windows-8-a.html


----------



## Muhib (Jan 11, 2012)

etaf said:


> what connection are you setting up
> 
> if 8.1 the settings have change- see here
> http://winaero.com/blog/how-to-set-a-connection-as-metered-in-windows-8-1/
> ...


Yes, I have followed the instructions properly and I have already mentioned that. I cannot see any option about metered connection. See the screenshot.


----------

